# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Found something in Caudecus Manor

## Nerdyloser

Hey there,
EDIT:Cancelled due to lack of interest.
~Nerdy~

----------


## magicmanpro

What was this?

----------


## Dimes2Dope

> What was this?


this is your first post? lol... this is my second... just seems like so little for a first post....

----------

